# Temperaturdarstellung am TP



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Hallo,
Ich möchte über einen PT100 (-50° -100°) im Außenbereich an einem TP die aktuelle Temperatur in C° und ein Diagramm mit dem aktuellen Temperaturverlauf von einem Tag darstellen. Bis jetzt steht in der CPU folgende Anweisung:
L PEW 284
ITD
DTR
L 2.764800e+004
/R
L 1.500000e+002
*R
RND
T MD 70
Mein erstes Problem liegt darin, wie ich die Temperatur mit einer Nachkommastelle und (im Winter) auch Minusgrade darstellen kann.
Gruß 
Andy


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

... soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe ist bei einer Analogkarte mit PT100-Eingang der eingelesene Wert Grad Celsius * 10. Wenn das so korrekt ist, dann müßtest du dein PEW nur in einen REAL wandeln und durch 10 teilen ...
Was zeigt denn deine aktuelle Wandlung für Werte (im Status) ?


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Die Umrechnung müsste so schon stimmen:

L PEW 284                             517
ITD                                         517
DTR                                        44a2e000
L 2.764800e+004                   46d80000
/R                                           3d41097b
L 1.500000e+002                   43160000
*R                                          40e2371c
RND                                       7
T MD 70                                 7


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

... und welcher Temperatur ist dein PT100 im Augenblick ausgesetzt ?
0,7 Grad Celsius ?
oder vielleicht
51,7 Grad Celsius ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

Woher kommt die Umrechnungs-Formel ?


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

der PT100 müsste eine Umgebungstemperatur von ca. 7 Grad haben. (Unsere aktuelle Außentemperatur). Die Formel hab ich mir selbst zusammengebastelt*g*


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

wenn denn deine Formel stimmt (kann ich jetzt nicht kontrollieren - ist mir aber suspekt), dann spar dir am Ende doch einfach den RND-Befehl. Dann bleibt dein Wert REAL und hat Nachkommastellen, die du dann auf der Visu auch darstellen kannst. Wieviele du dort zu sehen bekommst liegt ja dann an der Definition deines Ausgabefeldes ...


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Stimmt, das würde funktionieren. ich hoffe doch mal das die Formel stimmt, rein vom logischen Denken her... 
Und wie sieht das ganze dann mit negativen Zahlen aus?? So wie es jetzt ist geht es doch nur bis 0°C oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

Da hast du recht ...
Deshalb ja auch meine Frage nach der Herkunft der Formel ...


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Ich wollt erst mal die Temperatur im positiven Bereich darstellen. Da würd's ja funktionieren... Ich hab jetzt trotzdem das Problem mit der Darstellung am TP. Ich kann keine Gleitpunktzahl darstellen sondern nur Dezimal und HEX. Also funktioniert das auch wieder nicht. 
Mal davon abgesehen wie ich das jetzt gelöst hab soweit. Welche möglichkeiten habe ich den noch?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht ...
Warum kannst du keine REAL-Zahl auf dem TP darstellen ...?
Was benutzt du für ein Gerät ? Welche Programmier-SW dafür ?


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

WinCC flexible und ein TP 177A
Ich verwende ein normales EA-Feld.
Ich hab nur Binär, Dezimal und Hexadezimal (Datum /Uhrzeit und Zeichenkette).


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2008)

so wie ich das sehe kann dein TP das nicht ...
Was es von Siemens alles so zu kaufen gibt ...


----------



## iceman (5 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> WinCC flexible und ein TP 177A
> Ich verwende ein normales EA-Feld.
> Ich hab nur Binär, Dezimal und Hexadezimal (Datum /Uhrzeit und Zeichenkette).




Stell mal Darstellung "Dezimal" und Darstellungsformat "s99,9" ein.
Das "s" steht für Vorzeichen .
Damit wird es gehen

iceman


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Tut mit ja vurchbar leid, aber das gibt es auch nicht 
Ich kann nur Dezimal das Dezimalkomma verschieben und 0 oder 9 einstellen also die Anzahl der Stellen.
Es kann doch nicht sein, das ich da keine "normale" Temperatur darstellen kann!!!


----------



## iceman (5 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Tut mit ja vurchbar leid, aber das gibt es auch nicht
> Ich kann nur Dezimal das Dezimalkomma verschieben und 0 oder 9 einstellen also die Anzahl der Stellen.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, das ich da keine "normale" Temperatur darstellen kann!!!




Du mußt natürlich deine Variable als Real anlegen...
Sonst geht das nicht.

iceman


----------



## iceman (5 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das würde funktionieren. ich hoffe doch mal das die Formel stimmt, rein vom logischen Denken her...
> Und wie sieht das ganze dann mit negativen Zahlen aus?? So wie es jetzt ist geht es doch nur bis 0°C oder seh ich das falsch?




L PEW 284
ITD
DTR
L 2.764800e+004
/R
L 1.500000e+002
*R
L 5.000000e+1           (bis -50°c)
-R
T MD 70

So sollte die Normierung klappen.

iceman


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Stimmt, das sollte man machen Danke!
Also soweit funktioniert es jetzt. Hab aktuell +6,0 °C, dass sollte stimmen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mit meinen Anweisungen eine negative Zahlendarstellung erfolgt. Wie seht ihr das?

Ich möchte jetzt noch von einem kompletten Tag die Temperatur in einem Diagramm darstellen. Weiß jemand wie ich das machen könnte? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

iceman schrieb:


> L PEW 284
> ITD
> DTR
> L 2.764800e+004
> ...


 
Das kann nicht ganz stimmen. Da komm ich auf einen Wert von -44°C!
Und ich hoffe doch mal nicht, das es in Deutschland jemals solche Temperaturen geben wird


----------



## iceman (5 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das sollte man machen Danke!
> Also soweit funktioniert es jetzt. Hab aktuell +6,0 °C, dass sollte stimmen.
> Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mit meinen Anweisungen eine negative Zahlendarstellung erfolgt. Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt noch von einem kompletten Tag die Temperatur in einem Diagramm darstellen. Weiß jemand wie ich das machen könnte? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung




Schau mal unter "Erweiterte Objekte" - "Kurvenanzeige".
So würde ich das  machen.

Gruß
iceman


----------



## iceman (5 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Das kann nicht ganz stimmen. Da komm ich auf einen Wert von -44°C!
> Und ich hoffe doch mal nicht, das es in Deutschland jemals solche Temperaturen geben wird



Nun ja
Kommt letzlich auf den Fühler und die verwendete Analogkarte an.

Zumindest konntest du an deienm Panel mal -44°C ablesen

iceman


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings auch wieder 
Ich hab ja schon den vollen Bereich mit 150 °C mit eingerechnet. Ich dachte das kann ich in einem Schritt machen. Der Wert wo mir jetzt angezeigt wird müsste eigentlich richtig sein. Muss ich mal mit einem normalen Thermometer vergleichen. 

Die Kurvenanzeige habe ich bereits eingefügt. Er zeigt mir auch schon einen Wert an. Ich werd mich mal ein bisschen spielen*g* Wenn ich gar nicht mehr weiter komme dann sag ich nochmal bescheid. Ich liege aber schon richtig, dass ich den aktuellen Wert einer Zeit zuordnen kann, oder???
Ich möchte auf der Y-Achse die Temperatur darstellen und auf der X-Achse die Zeit. Also von 0-24 Uhr. Jetzt sollte aber hald der momentan aufgenommene Wert auch der aktuellen Zeit antsprechen.


----------



## funkdoc (5 April 2008)

vielleicht solltest du uns mal mitteilen welche visualisierungssoftware du verwendest.

im PEW steht deine temp in integer format
musst nur noch integer durch 10 teilen

wenn du in der runtime im ausgabefeld die nachkommastellen noch richtig eingibst zeit es dir die Temp in zb. 23,5 richtig an.

grüsse


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du uns mal mitteilen welche visualisierungssoftware du verwendest.
> 
> im PEW steht deine temp in integer format
> 
> ...


 
Also das verwirrt mich jetzt total 
Ich hab das gerade ausprobiert und der Wert stimmt überhaupt nicht. Und wenn das so richtig wäre, woher kommen dann meine Werte die ich jetzt habe und die doch eher an der Realität sind???

Ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich WinCC flexible Advanced verwende. Die Anzeige mit dem Kurvenzeiger hatte ich eh vor, nur funktioniert die Darstellung der Temperatur in abhängigkeit von der aktuellen Zeit nicht.

Andy


----------



## funkdoc (5 April 2008)

sorry hab nur die erste seite gelesen...nicht gesehen


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (5 April 2008)

Dein MD 70 ist doch schon nach der Normierung als realzahl gespeichert. Also sollten Deine Werte stimmen.




Andy258 schrieb:


> Also das verwirrt mich jetzt total
> Ich hab das gerade ausprobiert und der Wert stimmt überhaupt nicht. Und wenn das so richtig wäre, woher kommen dann meine Werte die ich jetzt habe und die doch eher an der Realität sind???
> 
> Ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich WinCC flexible Advanced verwende. Die Anzeige mit dem Kurvenzeiger hatte ich eh vor, nur funktioniert die Darstellung der Temperatur in abhängigkeit von der aktuellen Zeit nicht.
> ...


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

ja nach der Normierung stimmen sie ja auch Also ich würd jetzt mal behaupten dass meine Denkensweise richtig war. Bis jetzt stimmts ja=)
Jetzt muss nur noch das mit dem Kurvenschreiber hinhaun


----------



## funkdoc (5 April 2008)

du musst natürlich auch den real wert durch 10 dividieren um auf die richtige temp zu komen

L PEW 284
ITD
DTR
L     1.000000e-001 
/R
T MD 70

sollte die temp noch immer nicht stimmen musst du sie vorher kalibrieren (+-abweichung).

grüsse


----------



## Andy258 (5 April 2008)

Egal wie ich das mache, es kommt ein Wert von ca. 1000 raus!
Und das hat ja nichts mit einer kleinen Abweichung zu tun 
Ich fürchte wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich verstehe auch nicht wie da ein richtiger Wert raus kommen soll. Kann es sein das die Baugruppe ganz einfach einen anderen Wert ausgibt???


----------



## funkdoc (5 April 2008)

was hast du in der HW konfig bei der AI baugruppe eingestellt?

wie sieht deine verdrahtung aus?

grüsse


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

@Funkdoc:
Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Zehntel-Grad-Theorie. 
Ich bin auch den Meinung, wie du. Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich an der Beschaltung oder Parametrierung der Analog-Baugruppe ...


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Funkdoc:
> Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Zehntel-Grad-Theorie.
> Ich bin auch den Meinung, wie du. Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich an der Beschaltung oder Parametrierung der Analog-Baugruppe ...


 
Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht so 
Verdrahtung sieht folgendermasen aus:
Brücke von M-(13) auf Ic-(15) und zum PT100
M+(12) und Ic+(14) gemeinsam zum Pt100
3-Leiteranschluss

Als Anhang steht meine HW-Konfig.


----------



## iceman (6 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Funkdoc:
> Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Zehntel-Grad-Theorie.
> Ich bin auch den Meinung, wie du. Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich an der Beschaltung oder Parametrierung der Analog-Baugruppe ...



Nicht nur das...
Es gehört der Offset mit dazu, woher weis die Software, dass es sich um
einen Messbereich von -50°C bis +100°C handelt?

iceman


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

Da is was dran 
Nur weiß ich jetzt grad nicht wie ich das machen sollte??


----------



## jabba (6 April 2008)

hast Du den Kodierstecker auf A umgesteckt ?
Ist nicht Standardmäßig auf A.

Die Verdrahtung ist soweit in Ordnung.

Um einfach mal deinen Wert zu Testen
lies den Wert einfach mal ein 
L PEW 280
t MW200

Dann unter steuern Variable schaust Du dir den Wert an, dieser muss wie Larry schon gesagt hat, der temperatur entsprechen mit dem faktor 10.

Das anpassen an -50- 150°C ist bei einem PT100 Quatsch. Der PT100 ist ein Normwiderstand. Die Angabe der temperatur ist nur der Messbereich für den der Fühler hergestellt wurde. Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme, mann kann einen Klima PT100 aussuchen, der hat dann bei der S7 eine höhere Auflösung.

Am Dsiplay stellt erstellst Du eine variable mit verbindung zu SPS tpy Float, Bei der Ausgabe gibts Du z.B. 999,9 an

EDIT : Nachtrag

Zum umwandeln kannst Du auch den FC105 aus der TI-Bibliothek nehmen
Scale Obergrenze 2765 untergrenze -2765 (Das entspricht dann den 27648/10)


----------



## iceman (6 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Das anpassen an -50- 150°C ist bei einem PT100 Quatsch. Der PT100 ist ein Normwiderstand. Die Angabe der temperatur ist nur der Messbereich für den der Fühler hergestellt wurde. Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme, mann kann einen Klima PT100 aussuchen, der hat dann bei der S7 eine höhere Auflösung.
> 
> Am Dsiplay stellt erstellst Du eine variable mit  verbindung zu SPS tpy Float, Bei der Ausgabe gibts Du z.B. 999,9 an



Leider vergesse ich immer wieder, dass es ja auch Karten für PT100 gibt..
Ich verwende Karten mit 0 - 10V Eingang und aktive PT100 mit MU von S+S. Da muss ich dann natürlich anpassen..

iceman


----------



## jabba (6 April 2008)

Vergessen ist menschlich,

er hat aber einen beitrag vorher beschrieben, wie der den PT100 direkt an die Baugruppe angeschlossen hat.
Deshalb von mir die Aussage "Quatsch".

In deinem Fall, hätte er das aber auch einfach über den Scale lösen können.


----------



## iceman (6 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Vergessen ist menschlich,
> 
> er hat aber einen beitrag vorher beschrieben, wie der den PT100 direkt an die Baugruppe angeschlossen hat.
> Deshalb von mir die Aussage "Quatsch".



Habe ich nach meinem Beitrag auch gesehen..

iceman


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> hast Du den Kodierstecker auf A umgesteckt ?
> Ist nicht Standardmäßig auf A.
> 
> Die Verdrahtung ist soweit in Ordnung.
> ...


 
Ich bin jetzt nochmals alles durch und sieh an es funktioniert jetzt auch so 
Nur habe ich am PEW 284 den Faktor 100 und nicht 10!?
Wenn ich den Wert dann skaliere mit dem FC105 hab ich den Faktor 10*g*
Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es jetzt wie beschrieben. Was zuvor anders war weiß ich jedoch auch nicht wirklich 
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> ..schaust Du dir den Wert an, dieser muss wie Larry schon gesagt hat, der temperatur entsprechen mit dem faktor 10...


Faktor 100 müsste es sein. Andy hat die Eingänge auf Klimabereich eingestellt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (6 April 2008)

Wenn es der Faktor einhundert ist, schau mal in die Hardwareconfig
da hast Du beim den Einstellungen PT100 Klimabereich genommen.
Der löst mit zwei Stellen (Faktor 100 auf) hat aber einen kleineren Wirkbereich, der Standard mit einer Stelle (Faktor 10).


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

Das "Kl." hinter "PT100" habe ich komplett nicht registriert ...
Nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

Wenn es an dem liegt, ist ja alles klar 

Wo ich allerdings jetzt wieder festhänge, ist die Darstellung mit dem Kurvenschreiber. Der Wert wird zwar als Diagramm dargestellt, jedoch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Hab jetzt schon einige Möglichkeiten ausprobiert aber es funktioniert einfach nicht so wies soll. 
Ist es überhaupt möglich, die Temperatur verteilt auf einen Tag, also 24 Stunden darzustellen? Ich habe ja auf der X-Achse die Zeit, also von 0 Uhr bis 24 Uhr. Wenn ich jetzt aber das Projekt übertrage fängt er ja logischerweise immer bei 0 oder 24 Uhr das Schreiben an.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

Das "Werte einlesen" deines Kurvenschreibers funktioniert in Abhängigkeit des von dir definierten Einlese-Taktes. Einen Querschlag zur aktuellen Uhrzeit gibt es dabei nicht. Den müßtest du dir dann schon selbst bauen, wobei ich jetzt im Augenblick (da ja das Ganze nur im TP funktioniert und nicht als komplette Kurve von der SPS abgeholt werden kann) keine Idee habe, wie ich das machen würde ...
Oder doch ...
Ganz vorne (z.B. Links) steht doch immer der aktuellste Wert. Dieser korrespondiert zur akt. Uhrzeit. Dann müßtest du dir für die nach hinten liegenden Positionen nur die zuständigen Uhrzeiten ausrechnen (in der SPS).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

Nachsatz:
Das mußt du natürlich "zu Fuss" machen. Das nimmt das TP dir nicht ab ...


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

Ohje hab schon fast sowas befürchtet...
Ich hoffe mal irgendjemand hat einen anhaltspunkt wo und wie man am besten an die Sache rangeht


----------



## jabba (6 April 2008)

Als erstes musst Du den Takt festlegen , wie oft der Wert gelesen werden soll.
Bei so einem kleinen Display macht es keinen Sinn, 24h im Sekundentakt aufzuzeichnen. (Dieses Diplay kann glaube ich maximal 1000)

Legen wir mal 2 Minuten fest, dann stellst Du bei der Kurvenvariablen bei Quelleneinstellungen deinen Wert sowie 120s bei Impuls rein.

Bei Kurvenwerte trägst Du 720 ein .

Bei Eigenschaften X-Achse trägst Du Modus "Uhrzeit" ein.

Hoffe hab dein Problem richtig verstanden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Ohje hab schon fast sowas befürchtet...
> Ich hoffe mal irgendjemand hat einen anhaltspunkt wo und wie man am besten an die Sache rangeht


 
Hatte ich das nicht gerade beschrieben ...?


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Als erstes musst Du den Takt festlegen , wie oft der Wert gelesen werden soll.
> Bei so einem kleinen Display macht es keinen Sinn, 24h im Sekundentakt aufzuzeichnen. (Dieses Diplay kann glaube ich maximal 1000)
> 
> Legen wir mal 2 Minuten fest, dann stellst Du bei der Kurvenvariablen bei Quelleneinstellungen deinen Wert sowie 120s bei Impuls rein.
> ...


 
Ja so in etwa stelle ich mir das vor, hab mit der Uhrzeit gestern schon ewig rumgemacht. Ich werd das jetzt mal so machen wie dus beschrieben hast.

_____________________________________________________________
Zitat:
Zitat von *Andy258* 

 
_Ohje hab schon fast sowas befürchtet..._
_Ich hoffe mal irgendjemand hat einen anhaltspunkt wo und wie man am besten an die Sache rangeht:grin:_

Hatte ich das nicht gerade beschrieben ...?

Ja hast du schon, nur ist mir das leider zu ungenau, bzw. hilft mir nicht weiter weil ich mich in dem Bereich zu wenig auskenne


----------



## edison (6 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Ich werd das jetzt mal so machen wie dus beschrieben hast.


 
Gena so gehts, in ProTool sieht eine Kurve mit 120 / 720 dann so aus:


----------



## jabba (6 April 2008)

Bei X-Achse muss noch der Bereich auf 86400 = ein Tag gestellt werden.

Beispielhaft für 2 Minuten sieht ein Bild so aus.


----------



## Andy258 (6 April 2008)

Ja die Sekunden habe ich bereits eingetragen. Bis jetzt läuft es ohne Probleme. Danke nochmals


----------

